# I cant pee



## Stantheman (Oct 11, 2010)

Apparently due to my anxiety problems.. For over a year now, I can only piss a couple hundred ML at a time, and I get lots of pain in my testicles/bladder areas. Ive been to several doctors and had literally every test they can give me for this, and the answer is always the same "its because of your anxiety", they also say there is NOTHING they can do for me, no operations, no medicine will work.

Does anyone else have this problem? How do I deal with this!? I never even heard of anything like this before. I gotta say though, its effectively ruining my life, I cant enjoy anything anmore with the constant feeling of needing to pee and the pain. I need some help and if I dont get it I dont know what im going to do, but I wont keep living like this, this is NO way to live.


----------



## bg4m3r (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, if you can't treat the symptom, treat the cause...get some meds for the anxiety...if it's so severe that you can't pee (which I've never heard of either, but the mind does weird things, so who knows), I doubt that just therapy will help. I'd say get a second opinion too, but it sounds like you've gotten several.

Of course, I'm no doctor, that's just my take on the matter.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I would first and foremost stop.ingesting sodium and sodium-.laced food. Use natural sea salt for all salt needs. I would then take some yoga classes (hatha ) to relax your muscles.


----------



## Stantheman (Oct 11, 2010)

FairleighCalm said:


> I would first and foremost stop.ingesting sodium and sodium-.laced food. Use natural sea salt for all salt needs. I would then take some yoga classes (hatha ) to relax your muscles.


I dont eat much salt at all, I used to eat alot of chips but thats about it, and I dont even really eat those much anymore.



bg4m3r said:


> Well, if you can't treat the symptom, treat the cause...get some meds for the anxiety...if it's so severe that you can't pee (which I've never heard of either, but the mind does weird things, so who knows), I doubt that just therapy will help. I'd say get a second opinion too, but it sounds like you've gotten several.
> 
> Of course, I'm no doctor, that's just my take on the matter.


Ive been to therapy, and while it helped, not nearly enough. What I need are some benzos I think so I can just get some relief from the constant stress of it, but its sooo hard to get benzos it seems, I have gone into doctors crying and panicked out to all hell and they just look at me with sympathy, I dont know why, I never had any drug problems or anything, why dont they give ppl what they need..


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Alpha-blockers can help you pee if the problem is real bad.


----------



## Stantheman (Oct 11, 2010)

Dr House said:


> Alpha-blockers can help you pee if the problem is real bad.


Well I looked that up, and turns out I was on one of those already, flomax, and it didint help me, just made it so I couldnt ejaculate.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Stantheman said:


> Apparently due to my anxiety problems.. For over a year now, I can only piss a couple hundred ML at a time, and I get lots of pain in my testicles/bladder areas. Ive been to several doctors and had literally every test they can give me for this, and the answer is always the same "its because of your anxiety", they also say there is NOTHING they can do for me, no operations, no medicine will work.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem? How do I deal with this!? I never even heard of anything like this before. I gotta say though, its effectively ruining my life, I cant enjoy anything anmore with the constant feeling of needing to pee and the pain. I need some help and if I dont get it I dont know what im going to do, but I wont keep living like this, this is NO way to live.


the first part i got that to sometimes its verry anoying (going like 20+ times to pee one or two drups max ), but i get rid of it by drinking alot of water so the bladder will get full and next time i can pee normal , i get that when i really need to but have to keep it in thats when that occurs to me.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Stantheman said:


> Apparently due to my anxiety problems.. For over a year now, I can only piss a couple hundred ML at a time, and I get lots of pain in my testicles/bladder areas. Ive been to several doctors and had literally every test they can give me for this, and the answer is always the same "its because of your anxiety", they also say there is NOTHING they can do for me, no operations, no medicine will work.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem? How do I deal with this!? I never even heard of anything like this before. I gotta say though, its effectively ruining my life, I cant enjoy anything anmore with the constant feeling of needing to pee and the pain. I need some help and if I dont get it I dont know what im going to do, but I wont keep living like this, this is NO way to live.


Dude, you really, really need to find better doctors. There has to be a better answer than what these bozos have come up with.

Don't Ecstasy users sometimes find it impossible to pee due to high serotonin levels? Never took the stuff but read that somewhere. Maybe your on serotonergic meds and thats part of it.


----------



## bg4m3r (Jun 24, 2011)

There are a lot of doctors who are anti-med when it comes to things like anxiety...clearly these people have never suffered from these types of issues and are using their position to exert their opinion. Try different doctors until you find one that will give you a script.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Stantheman said:


> Well I looked that up, and turns out I was on one of those already, flomax, and it didint help me, just made it so I couldnt ejaculate.


Okay, if your problem is so bad that is it ruining your quality of life, then solution #2 is to use a catheter. That WILL drain your bladder guaranteed. Please note that it can have complications such as bladder infections and it can be anywhere from uncomfortable to use at first to (in my case) extremely painful, but the pain only lasts for about 10 seconds and your bladder will be drained. Catheters don't require a doctor nor a prescription, simply buy one from your local pharmacy. Good luck!


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

I haven't had this problem last as long as you have, but I did experience something similar for a couple of days. I wound up just pushing on my bladder to empty it--I was essentially digging my fist into it. That might help temporarily. Good luck!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Stantheman said:


> Well I looked that up, and turns out I was on one of those already, flomax, and it didint help me, just made it so I couldnt ejaculate.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tamsulosin

Seems the only use for Flomax is for enlarged prostate sufferers. So maybe you can't bee cuz you have an enlarged prostate.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

http://www.bmj.com/content/310/6978/504.2.full

Cuz I think its interesting.


----------

